# ball cap clip on lights



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Looking for feed back on a high quality light that clips on the bill of a ball cap.
I'd like one that is tuff and supper bright with long life batteries. Preferably made of metal. I seen one recently at a public hunting area on a conservation agents hat and it was made of metal and clipped on the underside of the bill.
brand names and estimated cost ????


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

look at either Bass Pro Shops or Cabelas or even Lowes for a product called Cyclops...they are almost disposable , in the fact you will probably lose them before yo need to replace the batteries, sometime they will sell them in 2-packs....warning , you will forget to turn them off,because when you are setting out your decoys, the next thing you know is thats its daylight


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> look at either Bass Pro Shops or Cabelas or even Lowes for a product called Cyclops...they are almost disposable , in the fact you will probably lose them before yo need to replace the batteries, sometime they will sell them in 2-packs....warning , you will forget to turn them off,because when you are setting out your decoys, the next thing you know is thats its daylight


Thanks bon but that's what I've got now and have had it several years. Its been through deer seasons and duck seasons. Good light but the one I'm looking for is way brighter yet


----------



## POKER1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Haven't seen any metal ones. But have had 2 different kinds of the cheaper plastic ones. 1 clips under the bill and the other over the bill. I definately prefer the one that clips on top the bill. Better visability IMO. But I dont always wear a hat so the head band type works better for me. I usually have my head on even if I dont have a hat. 

The cyclops is the better one I have used. Like this one but mine aren't camo.

http://www.amazon.com/Cyclops-CYC-HC5WRT-Orion-Realtree-Pattern/dp/B000PW9CA2


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

Based on what you stated I would start looking around law enforcement supply websites to see what they use.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

150class said:


> Based on what you stated I would start looking around law enforcement supply websites to see what they use.


I would say about 90% use either Surefire or Streamlight, based on experience the Streamlight headlight is very cheaply made and are not the quality as there handheld flashlights.


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

maybe a little heavy to put a steel or aluminum light on a ball cap?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

150class said:


> Based on what you stated I would start looking around law enforcement supply websites to see what they use.


Thanks ...it makes sense to look there being as I seen it on a conservation agents hat. ;-)


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

You can't clip it on your hat but they used to sell a headband light holder that would hold a small maglite over your ear.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Try this link
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-and-E1B-are-a-perfect-match&highlight=Larue


----------



## JTN (Dec 30, 2011)

Cabelas is pretty goos, but not that bright. I would just get a petzl headlamp...much brighter and ultra lightweight


----------

